
Carl Hewitt, Creator of the Actor Model on Concurrency Past, Present and Future - francescoc
https://www.erlang-solutions.com/blog/let-s-talkconcurrency-with-carl-hewitt.html
======
carlehewitt
Professor Hewitt has a blog with more info here:

    
    
       https://professorhewitt.blogspot.com/

------
francescoc
This is the third introduction, previous ones being Joe Armstrong and Tony
Hoare, ahead of the panel discussion where the three discuss their approaches
to concurrency. The Panel discussion will be released next week.

------
adhamriazinia
Great post

